# FS : 6' 280g starphire tank $ 280



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi 
I have a 280g starphire tank for sale
It's euro braced with external overflows.

I got this off another member but the wife said I can't set it up. What a shame.

Tank is about 5 years old 
No visible scratches.

72 L x30 D x24 H 

Asking $280 that's a dollar per gallon. 
don't miss out on a great deal. Tank this size new is well over $2500

This sale is for tank only.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

That's a smoking deal. I was looking into those and they are expensive.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Great deal, I think mine was around 2000 for something along those lines. Should sell fast.


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

This is the one that was for free on canreef I'm assuming?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

taramin said:


> This is the one that was for free on canreef I'm assuming?


I was thinking that too


----------



## justmonsterfish (Feb 27, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> I was thinking that too


Reminds me of another member named 'Problems'. Get stuff for free, then try to flip it for a buck. lol


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

spit.fire said:


> I was thinking that too


So gas is free? Beer for friends to help you move that tank is free?
I don't post things on your posts that are irrelevant. Now you just took my sale from being a good deal to making me look like a guy that wants to rip people off. I don't like that.
Please make sure you keep your comments to yourself for next time.

Thank you.


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

justmonsterfish said:


> Reminds me of another member named 'Problems'. Get stuff for free, then try to flip it for a buck. lol


Now why don't you waste half a day to get something instead of killing other people's posts?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

accordexi said:


> I got this off another member but the wife said I can't set it up. What a shame.


Should of gotten your wife's approval before picking it up. I believe another member really wanted it on canreef, maybe you should PM that person and see if they still want it and actually put that tank to good use. Better yet, post this thread in canreef and state why you are reselling it, there may be more interest over there.


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

I actually had full intentions of setting it up.
I am not a person who flips stuff.
When you see a tank that is what you were looking for. For a good deal you have to jump on it asap. Or you miss out. wife or not.


ANYWAYS
Tank is for sale to whoever wants to buy it.

Enough of these random comments. 
Thank you


----------



## justmonsterfish (Feb 27, 2012)

accordexi said:


> Now why don't you waste half a day to get something instead of killing other people's posts?


Sorry, my apologies, my bad. accorexi, I have really learned my lesson. I will try to remember for next time to NOT post factual information to help other fellow members out. Again, my sincere apologies.


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

justmonsterfish said:


> Sorry, my apologies, my bad. accorexi, I have really learned my lesson. I will try to remember for next time to NOT post factual information to help other fellow members out. Again, my sincere apologies.


If the tank had issues and someone tried to sell a broken item or defective item knowing that it has issues that's one thing. But hijacking someone's thread just because the person thinks that his/hers time is worth something plus the money on gas and beer is worth something.
I don't know but it might be just me or are you donating your time? If so I could definitely use your help moving stuff around next couple of days. Also we can use your truck to move the stuff. I won't pay for your gas because it's free.
At least to you.

Anyways you have done the damage to this sell.

Now someone grab the popcorn and beers this is turning out to be a very good debate.

Also what is the benefit of your factual comment? Except to destroy the sell thread?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you have any pictures of the tank?


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Jousters said:


> Do you have any pictures of the tank?


I will once I get home tonight.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

god I wished I lived there!!!!!!


----------



## Philip (Nov 28, 2013)

that is super good deal. i wish u had this tank for sale 4 months ago then i may have been taken it for double it price. gas, time cost a lot . i agree


----------



## Virual (Aug 9, 2010)

Send pics to 6042023781 or c[email protected] please


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Accordexi, you'll have to forgive some of the other posters for being a bit aggressive. 
There has recently been someone who has been begging for freebies with the intent of turning around and selling them.

From what you have said, that was not your intent. Many of us here have brought home tanks that are way to big for the approval of significant others, at least I have.

I already know my wife would say no.. But it's tempting, even with the cost to ship it to the Island.

Hopefully it finds a good home


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

I have never begged for free stuff. Nor have I ever sold stuff for just making a few bucks.
Most of the stuff I sold from my 90 was at my cost or below what i paid for it.
Now if someone has a thing with someone who does it. Maybe they should look at the profile of the poster first. And not come to a conclusion that this person is trying to benefit. 

Anyways I'm done talking 
I have a few people that are interested in this tank. And I really hope that it goes to someone that can injoy it like I was hoping to.


----------



## accordexi (Jan 9, 2014)

Pictures will be posted tomorrow after my work unless I finished as late as today


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

accordexi said:


> I have never begged for free stuff. Nor have I ever sold stuff for just making a few bucks.
> Most of the stuff I sold from my 90 was at my cost or below what i paid for it.
> Now if someone has a thing with someone who does it. Maybe they should look at the profile of the poster first. And not come to a conclusion that this person is trying to benefit.
> 
> ...


I can see where people might get a bit uptight over this ordeal. And from what I seen nobody accused you of begging for anything. There are alot of members here obviously are members of Canreef. Just my opinion, but when someone gets something for free on one website, then tries to sell it on another within a week, it definitely raises a red flag. Especially if you didnt repost it back on the site you got it from.
It is a great price but someone else who could have set it up..... could have gotten it for free at the time, but now has to pay you because you can't have it. 
You can say your wife wont let you set it up, nobody knows if thats the truth or not , and given recent events here, people frown on someone getting something for free, then listing it for sale. You should really put yourself in the other persons shoes before you get bent out of shape. How would you feel had you not gotten the tank because someone else beat you to it. Then a week later you seen it for sale on another site. Pretty sure you'd feel the same way as everyone else. I'll just leave it at that

The only reason I read all this is because you posted it twice. You are only permitted to post the ad one time, in one section, as per the classified rules.

Another thing, if you have an issue with someones post or feel it doesn't belong on your thread, rather than you arguing with people .... simply report the post and we will remove it.

You can find instructions, on how to do both, amongst the links in my signature.

And maybe next time to avoid this headache in the future...get the wifes permission lol that excuse is only gonna be good for one time.

In the meantime i am closing this ad and will leave the other one open in hope it doesnt go the same direction.


----------

